# Obstacles in shifting from Windows to Linux



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi, I was thinking what all could be the problems in making a complete shift from Windows to Ubuntu? I know games don't work in Linux (as of today), but is that it? Is that the only problem? Are there any other problems that one may face?


----------



## topgear (Apr 13, 2013)

some windows games really works great on linux using apps like Wine, GameTree Linux ( formerly known as Cedega ), CrossOver and they not only help running games but you can run most of your favorite windows apps as well but if you do have some special software which only works on windows OS be sure to find an alternative first ( but most of the app have do alternative linux version - you just need to get used to those ) or you can use Virtual Machine apps like VMware, Virtual Box to run windows OS into linux.

So apart from some* game and apps linux now has everything ( wifi, multimedia, instant hardware detection without the need of any special drivers * etc. ) and sometime even may be better - you just need to chose the most appropriate version for you.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 13, 2013)

^^not so sure about driver availability/compatibility especially laptops/atypical hardware:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/171987-micromax-mmx-400r-not-working-ubuntu-12-10-a.html


----------



## root.king (Jun 23, 2013)

u won't  get (right click and 'refresh') button like in windows


----------



## Flash (Jun 23, 2013)

For Graphics card, We need to download the drivers separately right?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 23, 2013)

Well, I'll have to switch to Linux (preferably Ubuntu 12.04) for using GPUocelot. Lets see what issues will I face.


----------



## root.king (Jun 23, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> For Graphics card, We need to download the drivers separately right?



yes its popsup the drivers version and also download link when u connect to internet


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 23, 2013)

kiranbhat said:


> yes its popsup the drivers version and also download link when u connect to internet


Thats no more an issue, as I've already sold my 8400GS


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 25, 2013)

Run Windows in VirtualBox inside Linux


----------



## Anorion (Jun 25, 2013)

dependency hell, initial configuration (setting up net, installing sw)... still a problem with many good distros 

choice - there are too many questions, using lunix means you can customize everything, and you have to go around making those choices, desktop environment, file system, packaging, boot loader, distribution...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 25, 2013)

Well
1. some developments tools available in windows is not available  in linux...VBOX is good option but has issues...
2.Drivers are issues but nowadays newer hardware are mostly supported without any install.I got a wacom tablet
and surprised it worked on plugging in without installing driver from cd like win7.

So i use linux only for browsing and movies...if games and tools come to linux it will be great.


----------



## Flash (Jun 25, 2013)

I once deleted a partition with GB of songs, while installing Ubuntu. 
From that time on, i stay away from installing it. 

Though, i boot it with live-usb whenever i want to check the new distros that came along with Magazine DVDs.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 25, 2013)

I'll most probably run Ubuntu in virtual machine, VMware or virtual box.


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2013)

Anorion said:


> *dependency hell, initial configuration (setting up net, installing sw)... still a problem with many good distros
> *
> choice - there are too many questions, using lunix means you can customize everything, and you have to go around making those choices, desktop environment, file system, packaging, boot loader, distribution...



if you have a stable net connection using modem/lan able then it won'be a very big issue nowadays .. I've faced such issues with dependency and initial config for net connection using a Nokia 2112 DKU5 cable but back on 2006/2007 may be.

I really like the choices one make during installing linux but there's easier method always available from pre selected option .. actually this starts from the very begining .. choosing a distro that suits one's needs best .. for me it's Mint, Open Suse, Fedora and Knoppix.



gopi_vbboy said:


> Well
> 1. some developments tools available in windows is not available  in linux...VBOX is good option but has issues...
> 2.Drivers are issues but nowadays newer hardware are mostly supported without any install.I got a wacom tablet
> and surprised it worked on plugging in without installing driver from cd like win7.
> ...



talking about driver I've similar experience with a D-Link modem ( USB cable connection ).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I'll most probably run Ubuntu in virtual machine, VMware or virtual box.



Try wubi.


----------



## Anish (Jun 26, 2013)

You have alternatives for almost all softwares, I am very much satisfied with Linux and even forgot my windows password (dual boot). Its just a matter of preference. If you are just starting, try mint / Ubuntu / suse.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 26, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Try wubi.





Anish said:


> You have alternatives for almost all softwares, I am very much satisfied with Linux and even forgot my windows password (dual boot). Its just a matter of preference. If you are just starting, try mint / Ubuntu / suse.



Thanks for the advice(s).

@Anish; gaming is the only reason I'm sticking with Windows.


----------



## Anish (Jul 4, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> @Anish; gaming is the only reason I'm sticking with Windows.


Well, most of them do. Why do you think I have a dual boot  ? 
But things are changing as you blink......


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 5, 2013)

Anish said:


> Well, most of them do. Why do you think I have a dual boot  ?
> But things are changing as you blink......



Yeah. many games are already available for Linux. And Steam for Linux is another major breakthrough. And now Alienwares are shipping with Linux too.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jul 5, 2013)

For me issue with Linux Ubuntu was if I install graphics driver via Auto(via Option in Ubuntu(Restricted / property hardware enable wizard

or using terminal way to download and installl latest. ATI graphic driver (hd5750). Unity will fail to load. and I am presented with blank screen

Did try many methods to install the driver but same result

Us there any ubuntu users who using latest or semi latest ATI HD 5000 series card and working properly ?


----------



## deadcode00 (Jul 5, 2013)

Well i was using Ubuntu 12.04 with my HD 6850 without any problem.. If anybody want to switch from windows to Linux I will suggest zorin os .. Because u can change its appearance to windows 7 and many other os type like xp,Mac,unity.. Its based on Ubuntu and stable as well..


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2013)

zorin sounds very impressive and thanks for sharing. Anyway, there was a distro Linux XP a long time backbut it's discontinued now and Vixta which has changed to Open Xange.


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> Us there any ubuntu users who using latest or semi latest ATI HD 5000 series card and working properly ?


Running everything fine here with HD 6950 and HD 6470M.

Try these instructions for running Catalyst - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/open-sour...ould-i-choose-queries-here-7.html#post1981390


----------



## aaruni (Jul 25, 2013)

Rajesh345 said:


> Us there any ubuntu users who using latest or semi latest ATI HD 5000 series card and working properly ?



Using Ubuntu with fglrx on HD7670M, and working fine. For me, Additional Drivers(gtk-jockey) app never works (I have Ubuntu on a system with HD5470M too).
I just download the .run file from AMD website, and manually install. The only downside to this method is, in case of a kernel update, you have to re-install your drivers.


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2013)

aaruni said:


> The only downside to this method is, in case of a kernel update, you have to re-install your drivers.


No, if you have dkms installed, you don't have to do this.

dkms makes the module again for the new kernel (automatically) when the kernel gets updated.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 25, 2013)

ico said:


> No, if you have dkms installed, you don't have to do this.
> 
> dkms makes the module again for the new kernel (automatically) when the kernel gets updated.



I knew dkms does this for virtual box modules, didn't know it does so for manually installed drivers as well.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 25, 2013)

Btw now I'm running ubuntu in vmware player


----------



## aaruni (Jul 25, 2013)

Whatever is comfortable to you. I now use Ubuntu as my primary OS, and dual-boot into windows only for gaming.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Btw now I'm running ubuntu in vmware player



as you are testing linux dstro on VMware do try out some Fedora, Slackware and BSD based distros as well


----------

